# Heckington Manor - March 2016



## jsp77 (Mar 17, 2016)

So headed back to Lincolnshire on my 2nd flexi day off work this year, after first failing here a few weeks ago i returned for another solo visit and this time found access, the majority of the ground floor is pitch black, the cellar is flooded and spent a good 2 hours there and thoroughly enjoyed my time there. 


*History*

This is taken from the BBC News website from around the date of its closure 2002:

The Ferdowse Clinic at Heckington near Sleaford has treated up to 2,000 people since it was set up 15 years ago.Dr Mostafa Morsy said: "It is dangerous that alcoholics are being denied the chance to receive residential treatment.

Dr Mostafa Morsy said: "It is dangerous that the government is giving priority to drugs because alcohol is far more dangerous than illegal drugs."

Tom Edwards had a drinking problem for 30 years before coming to the clinic. It cost him his career in the television industry and many of his friends.

He said: "I was going round in a kind of vicious circle. When I crossed the threshold of the Heckington clinic my battle with the bottle was done - and the bottle had won - I had given in."

Since his treatment he has been alcohol-free for three years.

On with the photos











































thanks for looking


----------



## tazong (Mar 17, 2016)

Thats a little bit different - thanks for sharing


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 18, 2016)

Love these pics, something very eerie about them! Very well captured!


----------



## smiler (Mar 18, 2016)

Nicely photographed, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Mar 18, 2016)

Got this on my to-do list. Seeing your pictures has made me want to get there even sooner! Great photos jsp77


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks for the comments, I'm surprised you haven't been there already Rubex


----------



## Lavino (Mar 19, 2016)

Decent place this is


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 19, 2016)

Fine example of Arts and Crafts stained glass,Great images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bones out (Mar 19, 2016)

What a fab place. Amazed this one has so far passed me by... Nice snaps.

Much fire damage?


----------



## ironsky (Mar 19, 2016)

I love this old manor especially the staircase and stain glass. Love staircase photos


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 20, 2016)

Bones out said:


> What a fab place. Amazed this one has so far passed me by... Nice snaps.
> 
> Much fire damage?



Thanks, there didn't appear to be any fire damage that I can recall.


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 9, 2016)

love that 9th photo! glad they boarded them lovely stain glass windows up before they was smashed


----------

